# Mothballs Criterium 2010 - Santa Barbara



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's the link for anyone interested in racing or watching- http://www.echelonsantabarbara.org/EventCalendar/eventshow.cfm?EventID=141


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Thats cool I am going to try and make it 

:thumbsup:


----------



## taitcampbell (May 15, 2009)

This will be my first crit!


----------

